# What's the best American TV series at the moment?



## Purple (12 Sep 2007)

What do AAM members think the best US TV series is at the moment?
I was talking to friends the other night and most of the women like the CSI type shows. The guys were more varied but generally went for the same sort of thing. Personally I find them weak on story line, script and acting while being formulaic and overly produced. 

I'm a bit embarrassed to admit it but I’m a huge fan of the new Battlestar Galactica series. I think its blade Runner style (post 9/11, war on terror) dark moral themes are excellent e.g. the good guys (humans) doing suicide bombings, torturing captives, lying to parents about the death of their children etc and the bad guys (robots) from their own perspective trying to build a peaceful world while spreading God’s message.


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> Personally I find them weak on story line, script and acting while being formulaic and overly produced.


 
Sounds accurate to me.

Where's Battlestar Galactica on - Sky?
I'd like to check that out too  

Since The Sopranos isn't 'on' at the moment it can't count I suppose?

My guilty pleasure would probably be Grey's Anatomy - it seems to have been unfairly tagged as a 'chick' series. I think it's a cut above the usual with good acting and usually inventive storylines - less cheesy than you might think too.


----------



## bankrupt (12 Sep 2007)

The Wire.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Sep 2007)

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## brodiebabe (12 Sep 2007)

Entourage


----------



## cole (12 Sep 2007)

Prison Break.


----------



## PMU (12 Sep 2007)

(1) South Park; (2) House; (3) Boston Legal (4) (also Drawn Together if it's still on)


----------



## Purple (12 Sep 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm



Yes, I forgot about that.


----------



## Purple (12 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> Where's Battlestar Galactica on - Sky?
> I'd like to check that out too



Yep, that's it but the next series hasn't started yet.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

_Bear in the Big Blue House_. Awesome!


----------



## Purple (12 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _Bear in the Big Blue House_. Awesome!


When I heard of that first I thought it was "Bare in the big blue house". You can only imagine my disappointment...


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Sep 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm



Second this 6 season started last weekend still funny

Ben Stiller: You wouldn't even shake my hand the first time we met...
Larry David: You sneezed... you had snot all over your hand!
Ben Stiller: That was a dry sneeze, Larry!
Larry David: I can't assume dry, I gotta assume wet!


----------



## DACMAN (13 Sep 2007)

Entourage - V.Good for sure.


----------



## Caveat (13 Sep 2007)

DACMAN said:


> Entourage - V.Good for sure.


 
Is that the thing with the actors? and the guy that looks and sounds like Matt Dillon? if so, yes - very good.


----------



## ci1 (13 Sep 2007)

I like the CSI's but have to agree the acting is brutal.  Caruso from the Las Vegas one is so cheesy.

And sad I know but I still watch the 2 back to back episodes of Friends on E4 at 8pm every night, and sex and the city on Paramount...the oldies are still goodies for me.

Greys Anatomy aswell...

has anyone watched Ugly Betty, have not seen any of them but my never misses it.

Ghost Whisperer is supposed to be good aswell, thats on Living


----------



## Betsy Og (13 Sep 2007)

These ones are also labelled 'chicky', but when I'm finished stomping around a testorterone fuelled office, listing to intellectual talk radio to saturation point (I have to establish my masculinity before revelaing these dark admissions  ) .... I like to chill out with:

Greys Anatomy
Ugly Betty
Brothers & Sisters (Channel 4, Wednesday nights starring Ally McBeal herself - the bould Callista).

Am I the only one who thinks double episodes it a bit overkill? I'd rather 1 episode held over for another night or maybe repeated on weekend nights when there seems to be SFA on the telly.


----------



## foxylady (13 Sep 2007)

+quote=Purple;486115]What do AAM members think the best US TV series is at the moment?
I was talking to friends the other night and most of the women like the CSI type shows. The guys were more varied but generally went for the same sort of thing. *Personally I find them weak on story line, script and acting while being formulaic and overly produced. +*

You must be talking about the CSI Miami one with David Caruso( who cant act to save his life) in it as the Vegas one which is the orignal CSI is the best with William Petersen in it and they have had some great storylines in it. There was a two parter one done by Tarantino that was edge of the seat stuff.

Other fave progs are Greys Anatomy, 24, Ugly Betty and Desperate Housewives.


----------



## mell61 (13 Sep 2007)

In no particular order:
House
Bones
Battlestar Galactica

Also like watching the reality shows where you actually need a skill, ie Top Chef, Project Runway/catwalk....  

Will watch CSI but David Caruso is brutal...   Or at least his characters lines, behaviour is brutal.... and if the git puts his bloody sun glasses around his neck one more time, the nice coroner will be extracting them from where the sun don't shine (even in Miami)!


----------



## Sherman (13 Sep 2007)

24 all the way. Tick tock tick tock!


----------



## Caveat (13 Sep 2007)

Sherman said:


> 24 all the way. Tick tock tick tock!


 
Thought the first few series were great - then I just sort of lost interest. 

I'm sure it's still good but I guess it all became too relentless or something for me.


----------



## micheller (13 Sep 2007)

Battlestar Galactica- can't wait til it's back
House- ditto
Entourage- was disappointed by the last series 

Loved Curb you enthusiasm, glad it's back and loved Arrested Developement.

Recently found a new one called Strangers with Candy which is unbelievably bizarre....but good, I think, jury still out


----------



## TheBlock (13 Sep 2007)

Heros


----------



## tallpaul (13 Sep 2007)

Prison Break is by far the best at the moment. Season 3 starting on RTE on the 20th September. I also never miss an episode of 24 and I am enjoying Heroes on BBC2 although it is a little slow moving...


----------



## mell61 (13 Sep 2007)

Meant to ad to my list above that I'm jsut getting into 'My Name is Earl', I have to say a few episodes down I'm really liking it!   Saw an episode the other night where they were featured on a Cops episode, still laughing...


----------



## MrMan (13 Sep 2007)

Has anyone managed to buy a West Wing series 1-7 boxset, I've seen it on the web but never in a shop best value so far is around €200. I watched the first three and loved them and have decided to hold back until I get the whole set. 

To add another to the list  - scrubs, always funny


----------



## brodiebabe (13 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> Is that the thing with the actors? and the guy that looks and sounds like Matt Dillon? if so, yes - very good.


 
That would be Kevin Dillon - Matt's brother.


----------



## Caveat (13 Sep 2007)

brodiebabe said:


> That would be Kevin Dillon - Matt's brother.


 
Aha! Knew it. 

Thanks!


----------



## GeneralZod (13 Sep 2007)

Battlestar Galactica is really good but season 3 wasn't as good as season 2. I'm hoping the upcoming Razor TV movie will be good as it returns to the subject of the best episodes from season 2.

The most recent season of 24 was a bit of a disappointment. 

The sopranos is very good. I know it's finished but I'm still working my way through the back cataloge (on Season 4).

Prison Break is good. Glad they're back in prison for the next season. It wasn't a good last season when they were on the run.

Worst TV series I watch is The Unit. President Palmer from 24 is in it as a pot bellied Delta force operator. He should regret that move.


----------



## Kitten (14 Sep 2007)

Grey's anatomy by far but big fans of hero's too - "save the cheerleader, save the world" - it's quite catching!


----------



## daithi (14 Sep 2007)

family guy, by a country mile...

daithi


----------



## Ron Burgundy (15 Sep 2007)

watch feck all on local tv, all american.

Curb
Lost
24
Friday night lights
CSI Miami
My name is Earl
West Wing ( when it was on)
Entourage

I could go on, i shall go on..........

Heros
NFL Total Access
Las Vegas


----------



## Purple (15 Sep 2007)

daithi said:


> family guy, by a country mile...
> 
> daithi



How could I have forgotten?!?
I have all the DVD's. It's easily the best cartoon ever made so yes, Family Guy has to top my list as well.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (17 Sep 2007)

people, watch 

Weeds.


best thing to come out of America in years.  Season 2 just finished on sky.  if you have sky digital you may be able to download it from the sky site.  if not get uncle T to give it to you.

hopefully rte or tv3 will pick up on it.  top, top program.


----------



## pc7 (17 Sep 2007)

1. House, 2. My Name is Earl, 3. Stargate, 4. Stargate Atlantis,


----------



## IrishGunner (17 Sep 2007)

daithi said:


> family guy, by a country mile...
> 
> daithi



Forgot that one along with My Name is Earl


----------



## pc7 (18 Sep 2007)

oh I forgot southpark it is gas!


----------



## nelly (18 Sep 2007)

the unit, brothers and sisters and ER i like


----------



## Guest127 (18 Sep 2007)

West Wing
Sopranos
Band of Brothers
South Park

didnt see Heroes until last weekend but bbc showed 9 episodes over the past weekend and it wasn't bad. I am now up to date ( according to the bbc anyway) 
CSI ( original series - returning shortly) 
Family guy 
The Simpsons
love the double of Greys on RTE on Fridays


----------



## JohnnyBoy (18 Sep 2007)

Must be Scrubs


----------



## Pique318 (18 Sep 2007)

Nobody mentioned "Rescue Me" ??
"The Wire" is good too, as is (was?) "Oz" (albeit a bit wierd!!)


----------



## Purple (19 Sep 2007)

Pique318 said:


> Nobody mentioned "Rescue Me" ??
> "The Wire" is good too, as is (was?) "Oz" (albeit a bit wierd!!)



I liked Rescue me. "Over There" was good as well.


----------



## so-crates (20 Sep 2007)

when I was over there recently got a little bit hooked on a series called Mad Men about an advertising firm in New York in the late fifties/early sixties. Dunno if it counts as it isn't on in Ireland though.


----------

